# Anyone have history with Incinolet Toilets?



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 18, 2010)

http://incinolet.com/

These toilets incernerate human waste.  I don't know if any codes cover this issue.


----------



## permitguy (Nov 18, 2010)

They are regulated by Section 626 of the International Fuel Gas Code.  Basically, they have to be listed and installed in accordance with manufacturers installation instructions.  I've never seen one installed.


----------



## smeismer (Nov 18, 2010)

Here they need to be approved as an alternate sewage disposal means by our county health department as well.  Convincing a sanatarian might be difficult.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 18, 2010)

This paticular one is electric. Alternate materials and methods, manufactures installation requirements?


----------



## Fritz (Nov 18, 2010)

Many years ago, the homesteaders would send the kids out to collect "dry" cow dung.  This they would use in cook stoves to prepare their meals and heat the home.  Whats old is new again.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 19, 2010)

In the military we used diesel to burn the latrine pots.  I wonder if there is an air quality issue.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 19, 2010)

I would worry about "off gases"


----------



## DRP (Nov 19, 2010)

I looked into them when one of our summer folk got a rotator cuff injury from cranking her composting toilet. There is apparently a routine. a bag is inserted and then you use the toilet. This is then "flushed" into the burner section. Apparently the untrained forget the bag and there is a mess to clean up before it can be used again. I talked to an electrician who had experience, not in a good way, and happily I hooked her up to a conventional system. They've been around a long time so I suspect that once the users are trained it must work pretty well. My client was already showing signs of mental aging and this just seemed like a poor fit for that particular situation.



> A Word About Safety:We equip INCINOLET with the highest quality temperature controllers, thermostats, and time limiters to assure you years of safe operation. INCINOLET is an appliance and, as with any other appliance, it must be used carefully in accordance with manufacturer's recommendations. Young children, when using the INCINOLET toilet, must be supervised by a responsible adult. INCINOLET is intended for use by persons familiar with its operation and responsible for its proper use. Not recommended for use by general public or in rental property


----------



## peach (Nov 20, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a good thing for routine use.. hunting cabin maybe, or the rural areas that still have outhouses (nasty getting to them in the winter - regardless of what we've seen on Little House on the Prairie. What happens when you forget to buy the bags?  I'd call it a code modification on a case by case basis.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2010)

I love them. Esepcially the electric versions. Ya see, we mine coal here. Coal is burned to generate electricity. So the more they poop the more money we make here. I'm sure the propane and natural gas (no pun intended) people love them too not to mention the people who make the bags. It's the green thing to do.


----------



## peach (Nov 20, 2010)

well, there's that JP... I just don't know that I'd accept them INSTEAD of at least one standard toilet.  (OK.. don't pay your water bill.. the same thing goes if you don't pay the electric bill)... but at least I can use rainwater to flush.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2010)

Now here is something that dose make sense. A toilet with 2 buttons. A #1 and a #2 button. Use the #1 button to go pee and the #2 for #2. You do not need near as much water for liquid disposal as you do for solids. Rain water? Excellent.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually JP, my daughter has a WC that does just that.

And, I saw my first burner potty about 15 years ago in a city owned facility, funny thing was it was at a potable water reservoir, but the had no sewer connection. Still is in use as far as I know............


----------



## peach (Nov 20, 2010)

duel flush toilets are a good solution (not perfect, mind you).. most R2 around here use them.


----------



## DRP (Nov 20, 2010)

I've lived with the shack out back before and it does have some advantages. Those days when I normally wouldn't be in any hurry to go outdoors the little house on the prarie makes it kinda mandantory. You get outside and set a spell and realize it really isn't that bad. It does help if you can outwait your spouse and get a defrosted seat. If I saw half as much game from a stand as I've seen from that perch life would be grand  

View attachment 264


View attachment 264


/monthly_2010_11/outhouse.JPG.23cb2f40fccc947abb208e6cbd4e6fc0.JPG


----------



## peach (Nov 21, 2010)

My grandparents all had outhouses... cold in the winter.. smelly the rest of the year.. nasty.  While this may be a good solution for some, I think it still needs to be a modification (particularly if running water is available in the house)... too much reliance on people doing "something".


----------

